# Going Gator hunting



## hunter dan (Aug 12, 2014)

Taking daughter on our first gator hunt.
Need crossbow with fishing set up.
Where is a good shop near loganville?
Is it possible to use one for both deer hunting and our one trip a year gator hunting.

Want something good but really don't want to spend a fortune.

I appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## donald-f (Aug 12, 2014)

Have you ever been gator hunting? If you haven't may I suggest that you get a guide. There is no way I would take a child of mine as a first timer. A guide will provide everything you will need to harvest your gator but if you want to try the crossbow, yes you can multi task it to use for gator and deer with a different set-up. The crossbow is not the only thing you will need, The guide will provide the rest.
Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## hunter dan (Aug 12, 2014)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your concern, you are very right!
Will be going with a guide just wanted to get her own outfit.
Our friend does have knowledge and all the equipment and
Hopefully the wear-a bouts of a large Lizard ! 

Any suggestions on a good shop?

Thanks


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure about loganville but tracker jacks in Augusta deals a lot with gator hunting...


----------



## Michael (Aug 12, 2014)

I highly recommend the Gator-Aider. You can order one on-line at www.trackerjacksinc.com or simply drive to Augusta, GA and let Jack Woods take care of you at Walden Outdoors.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2014)

Jack will set you up and have you on target before you leave!!


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 15, 2014)

We use Horton xbows 150lb (ebay) with the AMS system and have harvested over 60 gators. I recommend using a carbon bolt as they will not bend and save you some money in the long run.
 At the end of gator season I'll break one down and hunt deer with it no problem.
Good luck


----------



## hunter dan (Sep 7, 2014)

*Can't wait till next Season!*

Thanks to you guys that suggested Jack Woods!
Gator Aider did job!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sweet! That gator aider is pretty dog gone sweet!


----------

